# Diy on 30 gal soon to be eel tank



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

ok so i made a cave and also drew some plans, just waiting for everything i ordered online to come, hopefully its good cause i spent $115 on it



































i got these things for the tank:
Visi-Therm Stealth Submersible Heaters, Heaters | Pet Solutions
Current USA Satellite Powercompact Lights, Clearance | Pet Solutions
https://www.petsolutions.com/CaribSea-Instant-Aquarium-Substrate+I18420832+C45.aspx


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

cool little cave you made yourself there. what exactly did you order offline that cost you that much cash


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

its at the very bottom i added some links to what i bought. ill prob make it a planted tank eventualy.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

GOT IT SETuP!!!!
ordered the fish from lfs and gonna be here this friday or next  exciting


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks GREAT!!!! sooooo what kind of fish? is your tank all cycled? keep posting pix we all wanna see them !!! 

i mean what kind of eel...


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

wow that looks alot better in your tank then i thought it would, Should try to hide your heater with some more rocks but thats just my view. overall nice scape!


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks! i know the cave looked horribly with all the silicon but i put gravel all over it. im getting a peacock eel and2 german blue rams. i was thinking bout covering the heater but idk how without just piling rocks on top which wouldnt be good. yes its cycled.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

i have the same brand as you do as far as heater goes, i hide mine by placing them as close to the bottom as possible then stack things infront of them. jsut dont put things on them or itll trap the heat.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

very nice comb you are planning to go with i can not wait to see the pictures!! very very well done !!!


----------



## jmlampert23 (Oct 21, 2009)

looks great but if that is a stealth heater i would suggest not submerging it all the way.


----------



## zombiefish610 (Feb 27, 2009)

jmlampert23 said:


> looks great but if that is a stealth heater i would suggest not submerging it all the way.


Why not?


----------



## jmlampert23 (Oct 21, 2009)

because one it has a water line on it where your not suppose to submerge it past. also it has an electronic microchip that controls the temperature of the heater that is not water sealed. just an FYI, if it still works that cool just a reccomendation. i had one break because i accidently submerged it


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow. Great cave! :thumbsup: I tried to make one just like it. It looks great, except I'm going to have to add on to make it worth anything to an eel. I have a 29 gallon tank, and making it an eel tank would be awesome! I just have to find a new home for all of my other fish, they're all going to grow way too big for my aquarium.:-?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Your tank looks great so far!:-D

The Marineland stealth heater is submersible. It should not break just because it is submersed. The water line is a minimum waterline. 

At least you are getting something that actually moves. My rubber eels are lazy, I still love them though.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

lol, well since then i have moved a lot of stuff around and have got it the way i like it. i didnt pick the eel because i couldnt find a fish tht could fit in the tank, be one i liked, and not be eaten lol. although i might get an eel of some sort for my new 55gal. this tank has all the rocks out and bunches of plants and driftwood, it is half empty, or full lol, now because havent bought fish, but im gonna be buying 2 african leaf fish.


----------

